# Baby safe paint for projects?



## Copes (20 Feb 2018)

Hi guys,

With the arrival of my little one, projects have turned somewhat more focused on that.

I was planning on just using food safe chopping board oil to protect the wood but I'd like to paint some bits here and there and I wasn't really sure on the paint to use or if any paint (within reason) is fine and you coat over the top with poly? I'm really not sure... I'm usually quite a keen fan of spray paints for painting sections but that seems a less suitable paint?

Cheers guys


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (21 Feb 2018)

If you just want small amounts for a rattle like the one you have in the photo the paints below might prove expensive. You could look at natural stains like turmeric, beetroot, blackberry and coffee.
https://www.organicnaturalpaint.co.uk/wood-finishes/


----------



## Copes (23 Feb 2018)

Thanks Percy, I've actually used their emulsion before. Didn't realise they did a whole range of finishes.

I think a few sample pots should do the trick for a few smaller projects st least.

Does anyone know if any of the commoner woods are ones to stay clear of with babies trying to chew them?


----------

